# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Utilisation Bannire Anti-SMS

## WebChamoland

Bonjour  tous,

je voulais savoir si il est possible d'utiliser votre bannire suivante

<IMG SRC="http://beaussier.developpez.com/images/sms.gif">

sur un autre site, le mien pour ne pas le citer   ::P:  



A+

ps : eh oui moi j'aime pas trop le langage SMS sur mon forum   ::twisted::

----------


## WebChamoland

Bon le lien de l'image ne passe pas mais je pense que vous savez de quel GIF je parle   ::P:

----------


## Admin

Cette image n'est pas la proprit de developpez.com, je crois savoir qu'elle est libre de droit, tu peux donc l'utiliser sur ton site, par contre ne fais pas de lien sur cette image, mais dpose l directement sur ton site.

http://sms.informatiquefrance.com/

----------

